# Swift/Autocruise Panel Vans



## Steamdrivenandy

I remember when the Rear Lounge versions of the above were launched there was a problem in that the driver's seat could not be moved rearwards to it's full extent because it bumped up against the outside wall of the washroom.

This limited the driver's leg room and meant it was only suitable for driver's well under 6ft tall. It was noted in several MHF posts and in the magazine reviews and Swift did say way back that they'd look into it.

Well these vans are about to enter their third production year and I notice quite a bit of info about mods to wc cassette access and various other improvements but I can't find whether the seat issue was addressed in the '09 batch or is about to be in the '10 conversion.

I've not seen anyone mention the issue at all recently, even new owners, so has the problem been addressed or are RL's still strictly for the vertically challenged?

SDA


----------



## Mike48

Why not PM Swift?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

gelathae said:


> Why not PM Swift?


I s'pose there's two reasons GLT:

1. I'd like to hear from real owners

2. If Swift want to respond on open forum that's fine and then everyone can hear

SDA


----------



## teamsaga

Hi andy
had the same problem with my rear lounge sigma, the drivers seat hit the washroom wall , not suitable for drivers over 5ft 10ins.
I recently looked at the swift mondial pvc, the front lounge version gt plus? has separate belted rear seats which convert to single beds only. these beds appear to be 5ft long, I might be missing something but swivelling the front seats does not appear to help as they are a lot higher than the beds. 
perhaps auto sleeper and swift have found a new target market, the seven dwarves?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

teamsaga said:


> Hi andy
> had the same problem with my rear lounge sigma, the drivers seat hit the washroom wall , not suitable for drivers over 5ft 10ins.
> I recently looked at the swift mondial pvc, the front lounge version gt plus? has separate belted rear seats which convert to single beds only. these beds appear to be 5ft long, I might be missing something but swivelling the front seats does not appear to help as they are a lot higher than the beds.
> perhaps auto sleeper and swift have found a new target market, the seven dwarves?


 :lol:

According to Swift's website the beds on the Tempo + are 6' 2" x 2' 1", but as you say if that includes the swivelled seat cushion at a different height then it's not so good. Apparently the + is being discontinued for '10, maybe that's why.

The other thing that occurs to me is that normally the passenger seat swivels and if there's an obstruction behind the driver the converter doesn't fit a swivel seat on that side. Swivel seats add a couple of inches in height. So does that mean that the two front seats on an RL are of different heights, or do they both swivel?

SDA


----------



## kevwright

We have a Tempo, and the drivers seat does not swivel. If you push the seat as far forward as it will go, you have an infil piece that goes between seatback and sofa, making it level.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

kevwright said:


> We have a Tempo, and the drivers seat does not swivel. If you push the seat as far forward as it will go, you have an infil piece that goes between seatback and sofa, making it level.


Ah! So you have one of the front lounge versions Kev and that doesn't have a swivelling driver's seat. Mmm. Presumably if it did swivel it would be at a different height to the 'sofa'.

So going back to my earlier question, if the driver's seat doesn't swivel and the passenger cab seat does, are they different heights? The reason I ask is that the swivel mechanism adds a couple of inches to seat height but if they leave the driver's seat lower then it might stop me having to peer under the top of the windscreen.

SDA


----------



## pepandspice

Steamdrivenandy said:


> kevwright said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Tempo, and the drivers seat does not swivel. If you push the seat as far forward as it will go, you have an infil piece that goes between seatback and sofa, making it level.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! So you have one of the front lounge versions Kev and that doesn't have a swivelling driver's seat. Mmm. Presumably if it did swivel it would be at a different height to the 'sofa'.
> 
> So going back to my earlier question, if the driver's seat doesn't swivel and the passenger cab seat does, are they different heights? The reason I ask is that the swivel mechanism adds a couple of inches to seat height but if they leave the driver's seat lower then it might stop me having to peer under the top of the windscreen.
> 
> SDA
Click to expand...

Hi SDA,

Interested to see your recent post on the Swift/Autocruise PVC's. We were very interested in both the tempo and rhythmn when they were launched and have subsequently spent many happy hours pulling them apart.

We reluctantly dismissed the tempo/mondial GT for a number of reasons but primarily with the passenger seat swivelled your feet are left dangling in mid-air, the driver seat is fitted with a swivel but can't swivel as it fouls the side sofa, 09 models now have a removable section of cushion which allows the drivers seat to swivel 90 degrees but the passenger still has dangling legs. I noticed finally for 2010 they are providing a section of raised flooring to allow comfortable seating, something IH have managed to do for years, it seems crazy that Swift/Autocruise specify these comfy seats with twin armrests and inbuilt swivels which then cannot be used comfortably. Another major omission is the lack of blown air heating in the bathroom and the dining table legs do not allow the table to sit alongside the bench seat in the lounge, it really needs a pedestal table.

We really like the rhythmn/mondial RL which has a superb rear lounge/bedroom but again the standard fit cab swivels are not really usable and rearward travel of the drivers seat is restricted. Spinney have a late 09 model in the showroom at present and I noticed the dining table is stowed in the overcab area and not behind the drivers seat, but this doesn't appear to have made much difference. The rhythmn does have heating in the bathroom which makes it all the more surprising that the Tempo doesn't and the dining table works fine but the kitchen design is flawed and lacks storage, so it is still only on our maybe list.

Spinney also have the new Autosleeper Stratford mwb rear lounge pvc which has some very nice features but we don't think we could live with the tinted single glazed windows which autosleeper seem so fond of.

Regards,
Pepandspice.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Hi P&S,

I think I read somewhere that as well as putting some extra floor in behind the passenger seat on the GT (Tempo) for 2010, the driver's seat on the RL (Rhythm) will have an additional 3" of rearward movement which is apparently it's normal full travel. They've not said how this has been accomplished, but possibly the washroom front wall has been moved rearwards which reduces the room for a shower. If the washroom has stayed the same size then the offside rear bench will have to have shortened by 3".

I've also seen pics of a Tempo/GT with a round table on a pedestal leg which will sort some of the table issues.

The Accent looks interesting with a front half dinette, like the Pace/Twin etc and a rear lounge on a raised floor which makes up into the same size transverse double as the Pace/Twin. Whether the Accent will only be available as an Autocruise hasn't been revealed yet.

SDA


----------



## aldercow

*Drivers seat adjustment*

I bought a Auto-sleeper Stratford (Dorset EL) last year. The drivers seat will not move back far enough really for me. I am 6 foot tall & have the seat as far back as possible touching the toilet compartment. The seat & steering wheel have to be raised then so my legs can get on pedals. Its not ideal as my leg shins are against lower dash & I feel like i am huddled over the steering wheel. Probably not that good if the airbag went off in an accident as I would be a bit too close to it.

My fault - should have had a test drive before ordering / buying.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/mondial/mondial-range

Extra 3" legroom amongst many other improvements.

Peter


----------



## Mike48

And the Autocruise Rhythm which is identical to the Mondial. There is an extra 3" and is fine for me and I'm 6ft 1".


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/mondial/mondial-range
> 
> Extra 3" legroom amongst many other improvements.
> 
> Peter


Peter I've not seen a 2010 model yet and wonder if you know where Swift got the 3" extra rearward driver seat movement from?

Obviously they must've moved the front wall of the washroom backwards 'cos that's what was impeding rearward seat movement before. However have they reduced the washroom size by 3" or have they moved the whole washroom back leaving it the same size. If they've done the latter have they taken 3" off the wardrobe or has the offside rear bench been shortened by 3".

Something's got to have given somewhere.

Incidentally I'm 6ft 2" and even with a driver's seat that'll go right back my shin rubs on the lower dash shelf most of the time. I believe it's one of the results of fitting swivels to the seats which raise them a couple of inches. That's why I'm interested in the lowered seat frames you can buy. That and not having to slightly tilt my head to look under the sun visor/windscreen top edge all the time.

Andy


----------

